# Hydration Bladder Hygiene



## IRBent (May 11, 2015)

What's your thoughts on cleaning your hydration bladder? After 3 years of riding I've yet to wash mine or have any funky growth inside. Here's my secret.

After each ride I drain or fill my 2L bladder to ½L - ¾L based on the time of year. Hot summer days may even constitute me leaving a full liter in the bladder. I then use the hose to blow the bladder up with air. Once it's pretty tout I lay it on its back in the freezer with the fill port and hose up, making sure the water level is below both. 30 minutes before I leave for my ride I take it out of the freezer to let mainly the fill port thaw. I remove the cap, fill it full, then have ice cold water for hours. By putting the bladder in the freezer not only do I have ice water to drink, but gunk don't grow inside the bladder because it's in the freezer. Anybody else have a better method?

2015 Santa Cruz Bronson
Only major components that are still stock on my bike is the Reverb dropper and SLX brakes.


----------



## PrincipalRider (Jun 24, 2005)

Soap and water every once in awhile. Camelbak bladders in my experience, rarely have issues.


----------



## IRBent (May 11, 2015)

PrincipalRider said:


> Soap and water every once in awhile. Camelbak bladders in my experience, rarely have issues.


My first hydrating pack was an off brand Ledge Sports Jem. The bladder was much easier to deal with than my Camelbak Charge. With the Charge the hose has a quick connect and I remove the bladder after each ride but leave the hose routed through the Camelback. That concerns me as it could have growth in it.

2015 Santa Cruz Bronson
Only major components that are still stock on my bike is the Reverb dropper and SLX brakes.


----------



## flying bison (Aug 3, 2014)

IRBent said:


> My first hydrating pack was an off brand Ledge Sports Jem. The bladder was much easier to deal with than my Camelbak Charge. With the Charge the hose has a quick connect and I remove the bladder after each ride but leave the hose routed through the Camelback. That concerns me as it could have growth in it.
> 
> 2015 Santa Cruz Bronson
> Only major components that are still stock on my bike is the Reverb dropper and SLX brakes.


Just blow the air out of the hose and let it dry. You can buy just the hose for under 20$, so if it worries you, it might be worth changing the hose every year or so.


----------



## PrincipalRider (Jun 24, 2005)

Camelbak also sells a cleaning kit that is pretty effective. They even have a hose brush.


----------



## bmcs (Jan 28, 2016)

Denture cleaner tablets give my Osprey its minty fresh taste.


----------



## life behind bars (May 24, 2014)

bmcs said:


> Denture cleaner tablets give my Osprey its minty fresh taste.


Yep, throw about a half dozen in there and rinse afterwards.


----------



## RS VR6 (Mar 29, 2007)

I've never done anything to my hydration bladders. I come home, hang it up till the next ride. When it comes time to fill the bladder...I just rinse it out and add water. I've never had any funkyness inside. It's going on four years of regular use.


----------



## Toot3344556 (Apr 25, 2016)

I put a teaspoon of baking soda or sea salt in when I fill up. That funky stuff doesn't like it and some extra electolyyes for you


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## RAKC Ind (Jan 27, 2017)

1 word:

FREEZER

3yrs, no funk, same hose, no issues.

Sent from my XT1565 using Tapatalk


----------



## eri (Sep 4, 2012)

I bought a big plastic handle of gin at the supermarket. The cheapest stuff. I labelled the bottle well and it lives under the kitchen sink.

Every week or so I fill my 3L osprey bladder with gin. Let it sit overnight, then drain back into the bottle. Then leave it out to air dry (the gin speeds that massively.)

Seems to have halted the crud and everything tastes of juniper (which I adore.)


----------



## IRBent (May 11, 2015)

Well, that's a first I bet. LOL

2015 Santa Cruz Bronson
Only major components that are still stock on my bike is the Reverb dropper and SLX brakes.


----------



## tothetrail.tv (Apr 22, 2017)

Usually just wash it out with soap and water but on the odd occasion I've forgotten and it's gone a bit many I've thrown one of these in: http://amzn.to/2r0CCV7


----------



## EABiker (Jun 24, 2004)

RS VR6 said:


> I've never done anything to my hydration bladders. I come home, hang it up till the next ride. When it comes time to fill the bladder...I just rinse it out and add water. I've never had any funkyness inside. It's going on four years of regular use.


Same here for the most part, but I don't even drain or rinse; just add more water. Been doing this for mine and my son's for years without any issue. As long as it is straight water, you are OK.


----------



## OwenM (Oct 17, 2012)

Freezer for me, when one isn't being used for awhile. When it's being rinsed and refilled regularly, I don't worry over it.
If you want to avoid using soap that can be hard to rinse out, or having to buy tabs, try mouthwash.

Really liking that idea of freezing it partially full of water. Packing it with ice cubes works, but that'd be one less thing to do before heading out the door.


----------



## Mr Pig (Jun 25, 2008)

I just rinse it out and dry it. As long as it's totally dry nothing is going to grow in there. I also rinse it before filling it. 

We have Hydropack bladders which open fully at the top. It's such a good design I don't know why more people haven't adopted it.


----------



## MozFat (Dec 16, 2016)

Just use water and dry it out.

Don't put electrolytes/ anything sugary in there, that's just just asking for trouble


----------



## Mr Pig (Jun 25, 2008)

MozFat said:


> Don't put electrolytes/ anything sugary in there, that's just just asking for trouble


Do it all the time, cycling is asking for trouble so feck it!


----------

